# Surefire 3P With Combat Grip Ring



## TRMORROWAR (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello All,
I just dug out my old Surefire 3P. It has a large removable rubber combat grip ring that I purchased with the light many years ago. I have searched around the forums and have yet to come across any mention or pictures of such a combat grip on a 3P. Does anyone know anything about them? Does it increase the rarity of my 3P? I have been pondering what to do with my trusty old 3P. Sell it? Upgrade to LED and rechargeable batteries? Does anyone have an estimate of how much this light might be worth? It is in almost perfect condition since it has spent the bulk of its life in my night stand.







Thanks & Regards,
Tom


----------



## Search (Aug 16, 2015)

Very nice.. if you want to sell it then it will go very very fast on this site. If I hadn't spent 1900 this week alone I would make an offer..

Being as I can't I'll link you to this thread. It's one that sold recently. You can check out the price it sold for there: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...SOLD-Early-Surefire-3P-Excellent-Price-Drop-4


----------



## archimedes (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes, an original 3P in mint condition is very desirable.

Never seen that type of ring before ... if original SureFire, probably adds to the value, perhaps significantly.

Open discussion of prices is discouraged here, but searches will give you a good idea of what similar items have sold for, of course.

The 3P is very much upgradeable and usable as a "host" for various "dropins" , but a mint version might be of more value to a collector.

Welcome, and cheers !


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 17, 2015)

Extraordinary condition for the 3P, very nice.
And despite being a SF grip ring nut, I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## TRMORROWAR (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks. I just can't remember if the ring was Surefire or not. It has no markings on it. I know I got about the same time as the flashlight. I bought it at a local gun shop/indoor range where we used to shoot a lot of low light IDPA scenarios. Most of us used the Rogers/Surefire technique. I suppose it could have been a "hack" that one of the guys came up with by repurposing some rubber gasket/flange. I rarely used the the 3P for shooting because I preferred the greater light of my 6Z.


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 19, 2015)

It does look like some sort of gasket now that you mention it.


TRMORROWAR said:


> [...] I bought it at a local gun shop/indoor range where we used to shoot a lot of low light IDPA scenarios. Most of us used the Rogers/Surefire technique. I suppose it could have been a "hack" that one of the guys came up with by repurposing some rubber gasket/flange. I rarely used the the 3P for shooting because I preferred the greater light of my 6Z.


You might find this thread of mine of interest, starring my SF 6Z. 
Low light / Night fire training class


----------

